# Amadeus!



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

In this falco version its mentioned Macbeth falco....???






In the beginning music whats the name of the christian theme being played as amadeus?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

bellbottom said:


> In the beginning music whats the name of the christian theme being played as amadeus?


Mayby its based on bagpipe scales...... Akon suggested so when at ides of march 258 B.C Salieri invited Mozart to village house in spanish province and they practiced bagpipe scales in high pitch piano vocal style..... in my mind memories I traveld to the province but not found that Salieri was roman legionist but on vacation so they practiced in village house so Akon Right Now (Na Na Na) is based on the scales they practiced


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

You mean the name in itself Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus is the macbeth amadeus theme? (macbeth i learn that its a old play of william shakespeare)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

bellbottom said:


> You mean the name in itself Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus is the macbeth amadeus theme? (macbeth i learn that its a old play of william shakespeare)


Yes the macbeth amadeus theme is encoded in the name Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus in solfege scales

Ha-to-mus,
Hann, phi
Lus-lus, joh,
An-nes, ga-gan, gus


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought it was castle age's dracula theme or maybe 'house of lecter' theme???

Heres a veronabay theme...


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

This thread made me cry a little


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Just when i was writing these lines of this thread yesterday! I was also listening to the macbeth falco beginning theme and i played it again n' again! Just then as it was evening here at my place in veronabay i heard then like some chants murmuring english voices coming from my window air! It lasted for about 7 to 12 minutes perhaps! I am inclined to more of muslim community hymns as sometimes magic comes in the air and i attain spiritual peace of mind! But i never heard anything of such as english christain hymns. And why only i heard it! Perhaps this songs tunes enlivens the hearts of the old souls of english byzantine in the graves! Gothic really i then at the end of the hymns also heard two werewolves giving a bloodhound long howl just as in the scary movies!

I checked this website and it says its from rekjavik, denmark. I went there and people were very calm. As if they already knew this forum. But they said they weren't byzantine and english was not their primary language! Sometimes i thought that all members were of denmark the fairest skins, but wrote that i am from this and i am from that country europe! Then i went to england london, there people said that they never even knew this forum website! Not even herr mozart and they seem running helter skelter upon seeing me! So byzantium are not considered as england?!!!

Just a funnier thought came to my mind yesterday! That since veronabay bombay must had been built in say 1100 a.d. so when the byzantine decided somewhere to end its legacy. So all of its population left in 1600 a.d. Then the britishers came in 1690s to reinstate their imperialism! So the then indians who then inhabited bombay in 1850s then when they were to re-write history named all the things, palaces, structures ....on their own. The britishers then tried imparting modern education in the then coming generations of indians! So in the modern day when the byzantine re-incarnated some individual came to bombay they saw the structures, palaces and read the history tourism books and slipped!


screen shot in windows


----------

